# HELP!!!! Please!



## kandigrl79 (Jul 11, 2008)

Can someone _please_ help me out with a CPT code for the temporary placement of feeding tube????  I'll be forever grateful!!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 11, 2008)

43752?


----------



## meicoder (Jul 11, 2008)

*possible options*

Hi, these CPT codes are without radiographic supervision and interpretation and without associated enteral feeding.

If it is an esophageal feeding tube then the code would be 43499 and the "Carriers will establish RVUs and payment amounts for these services, generally on a case-by-case basis following review of documentation, such as an operative report. "

If  it is a gastric or nasogastric feeding tube then it is not coded in CPT.

If it is a nasojejunal feeding tube then it is 44500.

Hope this helps.


----------

